# Writing > Personal Poetry >  A Daily Challenge for December

## Paulclem

Last year I decided to try and write a Haiku each day for December - I think I got the idea from Aunt Shecky. I enjoyed it, and continued on writing a Tanka a day. I've nearly completed a year of writing a short form poem each day. In fact I've written more than one a day, though they are all of variable quality - and maybe of no quality at all. I haven't totalled up how many I've done, but between the 6th of September and the 15th of October I wrote 93. I reckon it's a bit like taking penalties in practice and in games; the failures and the mundane efforts contribute to the odd better one. 

Anyway, I'd like to try a new form this year. I'm going to use November to make sure I can achieve one of the type that's chosen each day. So, would anyone like to suggest a form or perhaps describe a free style? 

So far I've practiced with haiku and tanka. 

Long forms like sonnets are too technical to complete in a day - though a 10 syllable abab or abba quatrain - (is that right?) - might be a good form to use. 

Perhaps a free style with one formal element in it might be interesting. 

I'd like to have a go at a rhyming form, as haiku and tanka are unrhyming, but this does present more of a challenge. 

What do you think, and would anyone like to join me in the challenge?

----------


## virtuoso

What about a Cinqku? It is a bit more challenging than a Haiku or Tanka. It is not a rhyming form, but it is a fun style that has a surprise or ironic twist at the end. It has only 17 syllables (strict count), so it is possible to compose one each day. I would be happy to join you in this noble endeavor. Why haven't some of our other esteemed members joined this challenge? Are we becoming a Dead Poet society?

----------


## cacian

Paulclem I think this is a great idea. you can count me in  :Smile:

----------


## Paulclem

> What about a Cinqku? It is a bit more challenging than a Haiku or Tanka. It is not a rhyming form, but it is a fun style that has a surprise or ironic twist at the end. It has only 17 syllables (strict count), so it is possible to compose one each day. I would be happy to join you in this noble endeavor. Why haven't some of our other esteemed members joined this challenge? Are we becoming a Dead Poet society?


Hi Virtuoso. I'd not heard of the Cinqku, and it looks an interesting form. Would it be ok if we see what others may suggest too if they want to? It would be great to have a poem a day in different formats done by different contributors. I'd be happy to have a go at that one though. 

Are you going to use the same form cacian?

----------


## cacian

I will use whatever form you suggest. 
would you like me to suggest new forms? or shall we take it in turn?

----------


## Paulclem

> I will use whatever form you suggest. 
> would you like me to suggest new forms? or shall we take it in turn?


Hi Cacian

I'm going to take a suggestion of form - maybe the Cinqku which looks like an interesting - and go with that. I'd like to focus on one type because I've found that it develops my progress with that form. If you want to do this, then it's up to you what form you choose, and it would be up to you whether you stick to one type. The more people the merrier I say, and I'm happy with whatever you and others want to do.  :Biggrin:

----------


## virtuoso

I will cheerfully join you in the Cinqku challenge, Paulclem!

----------


## Paulclem

> I will cheerfully join you in the Cinqku challenge, Paulclem!


Excellent

I'd better get practising. I'll do one a day - or more - for November to try to get into the form.

----------


## Paulclem

Just had a go.

Autumn

the pavement's

Gaudi mosaic

of green, brown, yellow leaves

Soon black

----------


## cacian

> Hi Cacian
> 
> I'm going to take a suggestion of form - maybe the Cinqku which looks like an interesting - and go with that. I'd like to focus on one type because I've found that it develops my progress with that form. If you want to do this, then it's up to you what form you choose, and it would be up to you whether you stick to one type. The more people the merrier I say, and I'm happy with whatever you and others want to do.


good idea. how about practicing one form a day? or one form every two days?

----------


## cacian

> Just had a go.
> 
> Autumn
> 
> the pavement's
> 
> Gaudi mosaic
> 
> of green, brown, yellow leaves
> ...


beautiful Gaudi. a nice one Paulclem.
I may post mine later  :Smile:

----------


## virtuoso

A nice, trial balloon you have floated, Paulclem. I like the first four lines, but maybe the last line could be improved. The twist at the end is a challenge. Sometimes, I struggle with it.

----------


## virtuoso

I will float three, early, cinqku, trial balloons.


Autumn's
colorful
carousel spins
loosened leaves float to ground
then rot



King Tut's
sterile mold
crowned by gold mask
with black, glass lens, that light
curses



Fall show
Halloween
Ripened pumpkins
now steamed jack 'o lanterns
scowling

----------


## cacian

a nice cinqku virtuoso  :Smile: 

winter
a tumble
snow fall tremble
flakes, humble, assemble
then melt

----------


## virtuoso

I like your winter cinqku, Cacian! Line three does have five syllables instead of the required four. Maybe, drop the word "a".

----------


## cacian

> I like your winter cinqku, Cacian! Line three does have five syllables instead of the required four. Maybe, drop the word "a".


virtuoso thank you. I dropped the A.  :Smile: 

I am enjoying reading your cinqkus.
what is a trial balloon?

----------


## cacian

purpose
statuary
to think perfect
words thoughts formulate sole
then whole

----------


## Paulclem

> A nice, trial balloon you have floated, Paulclem. I like the first four lines, but maybe the last line could be improved. The twist at the end is a challenge. Sometimes, I struggle with it.


Yes. I wanted a time and rot/ colour effect. More practice needed.

----------


## Paulclem

Good stuff Virtuoso and Cacian. We can put up our preliminaries here and then start a new thread for December itself.

----------


## Sherri Lu

How about Limericks?

----------


## Calidore

Cinqku
On autumn
Finding subject
Like trying to pull weeds
From snow

----------


## virtuoso

Thanks for your kind comments, Cacian. A trial balloon is floating an idea to see if it works. In our case, it is writing a few practice poems in order to see if we can master the Cinqku form/style. 

A nice teaser, Calidore. Maybe, we haven't captured the Autumn mystique! I like your poignant last, two lines.

Paulclem, I agree that we should use November as a practice month. We'll spin a few yarns, and get in the groove!

----------


## virtuoso

You played
the game with
flawless defense,
then on penalty kicks
lost it

----------


## Calidore

Five lines...
That was one?
Wait, I haven't--
Gah! Only two lines left?!
Dammit

----------


## cacian

> Good stuff Virtuoso and Cacian. We can put up our preliminaries here and then start a new thread for December itself.


this sounds cool. :Smile:

----------


## cacian

> Cinqku
> On autumn
> Finding subject
> Like trying to pull weeds
> From snow


haha I enjoyed this one  :Wink: 

virtuoso your football one is my favourite so far very well done  :Smile:

----------


## cacian

snow
water freeze
blanket of white sheet
blizzard piste turn to sleet
then keep

----------


## Calidore

> haha I enjoyed this one 
> 
> virtuoso your football one is my favourite so far very well done


Thanks, Cacian. A trial balloon is basically something put out publicly to see what people think.

Virtuoso, I liked that soccer one also.

----------


## Paulclem

Old pub.
Doors boarded.
Windows nailed up.
All the regulars barred.
Empties

----------


## Paulclem

Three spires.
God's fingers
point to heaven
obscured by common mist;
hard facts.

----------


## Calidore

Morning
First breakfast
Then the present
Under my Christmas tree
For one

----------


## cacian

solace
felt promise
quiet diet it
but words hush to it fuss
then crush

----------


## cacian

the sea
great and free
blue lagoon feels grey
waves and sky they whole tie
then fly

----------


## Paulclem

> How about Limericks?


Hi Sherri - I intended to respond sooner. 

I did think of limericks, but I think I'd find comic poetry too difficult to do one per day. By all means join in with them if you think you could do it.

----------


## virtuoso

meat loaf
egg, bread crumbs
onions, ketchup
enjoy over-seasoned
burger

----------


## virtuoso

candy
Halloween
scary costumes 
obese kids at your door
begging

----------


## virtuoso

I like the Christmas cinqku, Calidore. We are starting to weave our magical, holiday yarns!

----------


## virtuoso

moonlight
Halloween
masquerade ball
Cinderella dancing
in drag

----------


## virtuoso

Ghosts, ghouls
the hall's haze,
stir witches' brew,
cocktail of spirits for
freshmen

----------


## virtuoso

midnight,
a werewolf
creeps upstairs, through
gap-toothed scowl says, good night
grandson

----------


## virtuoso

Monday
morning blues
work piled high, my
secretary begins
flirting

----------


## Calidore

School starts
We're off to
See the teacher
Bells and books and bullies
Oh my

----------


## Paulclem

Some good stuff so far!



Flat screen
on the square
hot rolling news
drifts between passers-by.
Away.

----------


## virtuoso

Strangers
in the night
share lust, blot stains, 
then return home to their
spouses

----------


## Paulclem

It seems to be going well Virtuoso. Do you think you can sustain one a day for a month? I think I'll be ok, though I'll write some backup in case I have a bad day or something.

----------


## virtuoso

Grandpa
lies in state
wearing the watch
he promised me when he
passed on

----------


## virtuoso

Yes, I think I can spit out one a day, Paulclem. Again, thanks for your, inspiring challenge. We will all pass with glowing colors. I am confident of this. I look forward to it.

----------


## Paulclem

Me too.

In the meantime, another couple.

The view.
Vale of York.
Deep red in leaf
and beak and claws and teeth.
Autumn



Night bus.
Wet windows.
Dark journey back.
No idea where we are.
Or from.

----------


## Paulclem

I had a go at a linked Cinkqu today. Perhaps there's mileage in it. 

Icarus

In flight.
Icarus.
reaching for heights,
drunk on sound and vision. 
You. All.

You, all,
plunge to earth.
So much waxing
then reality strikes.
The fall.

The fall.
Yet again.
Spitting feathers, 
we're Icarus reborn. 
Fly high.

----------


## cacian

melange
eclabousse
road ahead cruise
ten miles an hour prousse
then halt

----------


## Paulclem

Armistice day

Parade
Armistice.
All those lives,
like raindrops, wiped away. 
Still now.

Still now.
Carved in stone.
Annual wreath
just a simple respect
for death.

For death.
On TV -
Stone monuments.
and wars still lack respect
for life.

----------


## Paulclem

Another couple. I find that just making half an hour gives me time to write something - even on a busy day. Each poem probably costs me the price of a coffee though.

Sixteen.
Young and keen.
That first spring flush,
intently becoming
no-one. 

(I have to confess that I went awwwwww when just thought of that poem on my way back from the local Macdonalds.If my kids were younger, I wouldn't show them it). 

Pigeons

Pigeons
in cities.
Co-residents.
Scavenging and soaring.
Other

Other
Different plane.
Enhanced vision.
Great height to sight their food.
Harvest. 

Harvest.
Human hosts.
Our rubbish ways
bring fast food scraps like a
feared herd.

----------


## Paulclem

A couple more. I am enjoying this form, particularly the three linked stanzas. I'm finding I can set a scene - change or question in the next stanza, and alter the perspective in the last one. Have you tried one Virtuoso and Cacian? I'm taking the last line and using it to begin the next stanza. I wonder if there are other good ways to link. 

Anyway, two more. 

Window.
Old folk's home.
Bursting through panes
the season's golden blaze;
Autumn. 



His loft.
The last time
Uncle was there,
pointing out all his tools,
for me.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Been following along intermittently. Looks like you're settling in to a comfortable form.
If I recall from your OP, this is your warm up month to December right?
Enjoyed the "pigeons" series above.

----------


## virtuoso

I have not tried the cinkqu series, Paulclem. I may try this succession style in the next week or so.

----------


## virtuoso

Thanks to
the pilgrims
the Indians
Butterball's grain-fed, plumped
turkeys

----------


## virtuoso

brimming
well-browned meat
inside gooey,
raw dressing that will make
us sick

----------


## virtuoso

humbly 
celebrate
Thanksgiving, then
greedily make Christmas
wish lists

----------


## Paulclem

> Been following along intermittently. Looks like you're settling in to a comfortable form.
> If I recall from your OP, this is your warm up month to December right?
> Enjoyed the "pigeons" series above.


Cheers, Gil. 

Yes - I've been keeping up with one a day, though i often manage more. I'll start a new thread at the end of Nov for the daily contributions.

----------


## Paulclem

> I have not tried the cinkqu series, Paulclem. I may try this succession style in the next week or so.


I'm finding it quite interesting to do. I like the opportunity to change perspective.

----------


## Paulclem

Sat in a Café Window

I'm here.
A solid 
presence in town.
My universe central.
I am.

I am, 
in cafes.
The glass between 
mirrors me upon crowds.
A part. 

Apart.
Like a ghost's
hard, cold, glass touch.
Faces drift, I lose sight.
Alone.

Edit; - Ooops - I over syllabified a line there. Corrected now.

----------


## Paulclem

Today's offering.

Ideas

My thoughts
run wildly.
Ideas bleed. 
Congeal them into a 
poem.

----------


## cacian

great pieces Paulclem. inspirational indeed.

basic
intrinsic
but never strict
it bounces like a flick
then click

----------


## Paulclem

Thanks Cacian. Looks like you're gearing up well. 

A couple more.

Fatigue

Fatigue,
Ill fitting,
like a tight hat,
presses my frontal lobe.
Long blinks.

Solace

Old guys
seek solace -
8 am pint
in their memory pubs.
Not home.

----------


## virtuoso

Paulclem, your series of cinqku on the cafe topic is very good. You are getting good!

----------


## Paulclem

Thanks. You and Cacian are making the thread interesting!

Opinions

My voice.
A freedom.
I can speak out,
vent many opinions.
A right.

My right.
Circumscribed
by many mouths,
the scattergun voices
of crowds.

Huge crowds,
like sturgeon,
spawning all views,
but then fertilising
just one.

----------


## Paulclem

First Christmas Tree

First tree,
lights, baubles,
in Christmas shops.
That warm glow effect for
pockets. 



Numbers

Numbers.
Dates stack up.
Relentlessly
Piling digits on more
headstones.

----------


## cacian

partial
seductive
knowing, artum,
would flip, strict, uneasy
and slip

----------


## Paulclem

Existentially Ill

Headache.
Cold virus
or awareness 
of my mortality?
Maybe...

Panning

Notebooks.
Full of thoughts.
Good, bad, ugly.
I'll wade in and pan for
poems. 

Onset of Winter

Town park.
The ducks swim
in floating leaves.
White seagulls edge the lake
like ice.

----------


## Paulclem

A Film of Time


Like films,
our time rolls.
We capture scenes
of smiles in photo frames.
Frozen.

Frozen.
Each set stilled.
Chaos composed
into the story of
our time.

And time
reminds us;
Grandma's photo
on the wall yells out the
last cut.

----------


## cacian

I enjoyed the last trio Paulclem you are sure becoming a master of this form  :Smile: 
I have yet to try a trio it looks difficult and one needs the flow concentration for it.

----------


## prendrelemick

> Another couple. I find that just making half an hour gives me time to write something - even on a busy day. Each poem probably costs me the price of a coffee though.
> 
> Sixteen.
> Young and keen.
> That first spring flush,
> intently becoming
> no-one.


Ahh you've nailed that one Paul.

----------


## cacian

profound
honest counts
a lie with frust
then pulls it out with trust
feels just

adjust
each word first
with synonym
then apply antonym
for worse

for worse
and for good
love is your mood
marry it with the good
you should

----------


## Paulclem

Thanks Mick and Cacian. 

So you tried the three stanza form cacian? Excellent. How are you finding fitting your style to the form? 

Coffee

Coffee.
Hot. Bitter.
A good mindslap
for morning torpors and
life-sleep.

----------


## Paulclem

So it's nearly December. Are you ready for the poem a day challenge? One poem - in a form of your choice - per day in December.

Cacian and Virtuoso - are you going to use Cinkqu? I'm going to go with this form - I'm still enjoying it, and the three stanza form presents an extra challenge. 

What do you reckon - should we continue with this thread or start a new one for the December month? 

Here's today's offering.

Single Meal

Café.
Single meal.
Middle aged man
staring outside. Having 
his chips. 

Dad's Last Fight

Black eyes.
His last fight
at fifty-five.
Embarrassed because he
lost it. 

A Gilliam-esque Nightmare

Taxis,
shiny black,
lurk in side streets
to swallow passengers
for cash.

----------


## cacian

great reads Paulclem

christmas
tinsel town
red to brownish
yellow lights snowy whites wish
presents!

santa
white sky banter
scrooge feels rouge huge
the luge the carriage the scoot
looks hot!

snow white
blanc de blanc
chevalier sans
seven dwarfs to play the flute
so cute!

----------


## Paulclem

Demon Drink

We play 
drinking games,
but the demon,
in time, will dance on our
faces. 


Boys

Small boys,
with their mums,
bursting to run.
For now they'll walk the path,
but then...

Self Service

In shops,
self service
cuts down the queues.
No-one need talk to you
again...

----------


## Paulclem

A Daily Challenge for December begins today. One poem a day until 31st December. If you would like to join in then you are welcome. I'll be using Cinkqu as suggested by Virtuoso. 

The Land. The Sea

Seagulls 
flock inland.
Buildings are cliffs.
The white roar of traffic -
the sea.


Our Memories

Shopping.
Buying toys 
for your children.
Seeking yesterday's joys
for them. 


Auntie's Last Room

Her room
to be cleared.
Her final things
just filled a bag. She took
nothing.

----------


## Paulclem

Monday Morning

Monday.
From the house
to car or bus;
the mad commuter rush.
Heartfelt. 


Tramp

Old tramp,
his face creased
like plastic bags,
wears life like his old coat -
loosely.

----------


## Paulclem

Existats

We will
exist in
long history.
Arranged into mass stats
like crowds.

Dumb crowds
marshalled in
columns and rows
of accidents, disease
and death.

No death
in the lists
and obscure facts.
I'm present there without
my face.

----------


## Delta40

A tax
For you all
Not another!
Merry Christmas Clause Six
Code Red

----------


## Delta40

Stone me if you must x

----------


## Paulclem

> Stone me if you must x


Not at all! Thanks for contributing.

----------


## cacian

I am bit late in joining december still let's make this a first  :Wink: 



snow fall
sky thrills whole
trees look white tall
a canvas of bright lights storms
nightly

christmas
winter blush
lights and music
perfectly dressed to impress
enjoy!

----------


## Paulclem

> I am bit late in joining december still let's make this a first 
> 
> 
> 
> snow fall
> sky thrills whole
> trees look white tall
> a canvas of bright lights storms
> nightly
> ...


Excellent Cacian

----------


## Paulclem

Mindscape

City,
like my mind,
seethes with traffic.
Vents angry shouts, laughter.
Is still. 


Haunted School

The school.
Quiet now. 
Night dark. Still. Is 
haunted by an echo -
"absent!"


Wisdom

Old guys
combining
their shared wisdom.
8am pints loosen
gold thoughts.

----------


## cacian

> Mindscape
> 
> City,
> like my mind,
> seethes with traffic.
> Vents angry shouts, laughter.
> Is still. 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful pieces Paulclem and thank you  :Smile:

----------


## cacian

the moon
half way soons
then all the way 
round the stars and back it shines
full blast

the sky
up and down
across the spheres
it lounges spacious and back
so light

the sun
it cruises
in and out loose
in rounds then in hoops it groups
then rise

----------


## Paulclem

The coca-cola truck is in town

Coke truck
has arrived.
is Christmas here?
Narcotic adverts may
convince. 


Cycling to work

The wind
has blown me
to the city.
I'll repay the debt on
return.

----------


## virtuoso

December 1, 2013/ predated
Christmas 
stockings are
hung de rigueur
with dollar store candy
brimming

----------


## cacian

the sea
vast in gris
waves to it free
beautiful plunged in blue green
divine

----------


## virtuoso

December 2, 2013/ predated

Santa
is coming
down the chimney
fetch coins for his March of 
Dimes pail

----------


## virtuoso

December 3, 2013/ predated

Grandpa
spiced up the
egg nog this year
and then stole all of our
presents

----------


## virtuoso

December 4, 2013/ predated

Christmas 
lights twinkle
wreaths on all doors
but presents are on lay-
away

----------


## virtuoso

December 5, 2013

The snow
is falling
your battery
is dead, you'll have a blue
Christmas

----------


## virtuoso

December 6, 2013

The stores
are open
this Christmas for
returns on un-opened
boxes

----------


## virtuoso

I said
no presents
this year, so why
is there a black bow in
your hair

----------


## Paulclem

Good stuff Virtuoso.


Storm Dog

Storm dog.
Chasing leaves,
causing surges
by pissing up the coast. 
Still now.


Dog Sense

The dog
staring off.
Different vision.
What do they see and smell
out there?


5th December Storm

Great winds.
Swirls of leaves
and vengeful rain
bluster like wild men till
rainbows.

----------


## Paulclem

Panto Dissent

Panto.
Songs. Worn tales.
Overacting
Celebs. Do you want more?
"Oh no!...."


Another Political Interview

Straight face.
Point across.
Stick to the script.
Dodge question. Repeat point.
Time's up.

----------


## cacian

presents
wrap lessons
in give and take
winter praisals fill the air
so rare!

----------


## cacian

outside
bright light whites
red yellow green
colours of the winter scene
glow woe!

----------


## Paulclem

The tree.
Hung with lights
that form timelinks.
Your Christmas history
twinkling.

----------


## Paulclem

Midday Oiling

A break
for coffee,
to write poems, 
to lubricate the mind
for work. 


On seeing a Tramp Pass the Cafe Window

The Tramp.
Seen last week,
wanders past me.
Children? Hometown? Career? 
I don't.

We don't
ask questions-
take an interest. 
Our lives stuffed with others' 
spaces. 

No space - 
job, house car, 
family, friends.
A Crack-Up away from
a Tramp.

----------


## qimissung

> Thanks Mick and Cacian. 
> 
> So you tried the three stanza form cacian? Excellent. How are you finding fitting your style to the form? 
> 
> Coffee
> 
> Coffee.
> Hot. Bitter.
> A good mindslap
> ...


I love this!

----------


## qimissung

I've read through everything and have enjoyed all your poetry so much, Paul, Virtuoso, and Cacian. May I join you, even though I'd rather not do one a day?

Here's my first trio of cingku:

sleet whips
I am blinded
the cold fury
of this moment transformed
for you

for you
I'd do it
love you, that is
I would be kind to you
til death

Hear that?
Bells ringing
try not to see
the leaves dying and the
abyss

----------


## Paulclem

> I've read through everything and have enjoyed all your poetry so much, Paul, Virtuoso, and Cacian. May I join you, even though I'd rather not do one a day?
> 
> Here's my first trio of cingku:
> 
> sleet whips
> I am blinded
> the cold fury
> of this moment transformed
> for you
> ...


Excellent Qimi. Thanks for joining in. The more the merrier.

----------


## Paulclem

> I've read through everything and have enjoyed all your poetry so much, Paul, Virtuoso, and Cacian. May I join you, even though I'd rather not do one a day?
> 
> Here's my first trio of cingku:
> 
> sleet whips
> I am blinded
> the cold fury
> of this moment transformed
> for you
> ...


Excellent Qimi. Thanks for joining in. The more the merrier.

A song for Billy Paul and Mrs Jones
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWOTdt9Bovk

They meet
on weekdays.
Early cafes
to chat, laugh and arrange
next week.

The weeks
quickly fade.
Their parallel 
lives of crisis tensions
will strain. 

They strain.
Guitar strings
are resonant,
but the hidden impulse
may snap.

----------


## Paulclem

When You're Older

Landscapes
will gently
begin to fill,
fuelled by our memories,
with ghosts. 


Victors

Romans
wrote the wars -
valour, conquest.
Victors fill their scribes' pens
with blood. 


Working For Others

The work
beckons me.
These thirty years - 
that place, this time, those words.
Brain freeze.

----------


## Paulclem

Time's Measures

The press
of moments.
No-one stands still.
Time's measures; skin flakes, hair,
drift round. 

Hands drift
round the clock.
Computer time
whittles away making
dust motes.

Dust motes.
Our next state,
blown by closed doors,
the wind of passers-by
off home.

----------


## Paulclem

Negative Space

The space,
fence outline 
of bent metal,
draws the car, not the crash,
the blood. 


Perfect days

So now
we all know
our perfect days
are mainly memories
only. 


Friday Fatigue

Friday.
The week's weight
presses my lids.
The weekend's potential
now yawns.

----------


## qimissung

Nice, Paul. Here's my next.

Christmas
We celebrate
Eat fast or slow
Argue among bitter greens
Salud

Enough
Giving; give
Enough so that
You will know I love you
Enough

Mouth
Full of
Mashed potatoes
And strings of broken pearls
Me. You.

----------


## Paulclem

I think but am I?

I think
soft, willd thoughts.
Act to affect.
I make waves, lap and surge.
I am.

I am
stuck in time.
My past dissolved.
I press my face forward.
Ageful.

Ageful.
I gear down;
rest on my years,
lamenting the time when
I'm not.

----------


## qimissung

Very soulful and reflective, Paul.

----------


## YesNo

I've been reading along and enjoying these. Almost half way there to the end of the month.

----------


## Paulclem

Thanks Qimi. I liked that one. 

Cheers YesNo. Thanks for reading them. I am enjoying writing them, though yesterday I nearly missed the deadline. When I'm working I can partition time better for writing - the weekends are a bit more unreliable.

----------


## Paulclem

The Operation

His op
is this week.
One fifth danger, 
four fifths optimistic.
Here's hope.

----------


## qimissung

Riffs on Christmas motifs.

*Sin*
Snowfall
Fresh and pure
Covers the foxs tracks
Ensuring that he, too, 
Will live
*
Redemption*
Berry
Red cardinal
Cocks his head, gives
Me his blessing, then
Flies away

Holly
Ivy, stay
Green, stay golden
Your beauty and your pain
Entwined

*Sin Again*
Little
Fox clever
And wild with eyes
That see my innocence
And sin

----------


## Paulclem

The Funeral

Casket.
Funeral.
The nice service.
Buffet after distracts
from flames. 


The Family of the Deceased

We met
family.
Her relatives,
brought by blood, waved bye to
her, us.

----------


## Paulclem

Bird Mythology

The birds
sing the sun
a morning song
raising it from deadly
dark cold. 



On Travelling Through the Estate

Lights flash.
Windows glow.
Cheerless estates
lit up for the season
in hope. 


Waking Up

Blue dawn.
Freezing bus 
and full moon cold.
The ice cube of morning
wakes me.

----------


## Paulclem

Bubble Cars

Bubbles.
So many.
Insulated
from the weather, the world,
people. 


Presence

Shopping.
Christmas crowds
heave round arcades.
Santa's presence felt in
wallets. 


Poetry Democracy

All forms
allows us
democracy.
We can fill notebooks with
small thoughts.

----------


## Paulclem

The Butcher's Stall in Winter

Numb hands
place cold flesh
on the meat stall.
An array of limbs and 
shivers.


The Norm

Two blokes
pace - distant.
Back, forth, jig, back. 
No calm purpose. We watch
in case. 


Night's Fingers

Morning.
Two coffees.
Both will stave off
the night's fingers that stroke
faces. 

Commuter Ancestors

Behind
on the bus,
my commuter
ancestors read, smoke, gaze
from then.

----------


## qimissung

I thought I'd be able to do this sooner, but it was a busy week. These have a special meaning for me. Twenty-three years ago today I had a baby of my own. My how time flies.

I dream
Of sweet warmth
But Its discord
I often find under
The tree

The dream
Floats to the
Icy surface
Of my conscience-hushed and
Holy

Oh god
Its cold here
In the dark night;
Still I seek the mystery,
Wee babe

qimissung
December 2013

----------


## Paulclem

Nice one Qimi. 


Memories

The years,
The fifty
filled to the brim
with all I've done and seen,
congeal. 

They lie,
hard stories
with age increase.
Polished gems to pocket,
recount. 

And then, 
with some lost, 
shined by handling,
the same emerge again,
again.

----------


## Paulclem

After the Funeral

The spoons.
A cup. Knives.
The odd small things
absorbed into our lives.
Of them.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Enjoying. Almost there.

----------


## qimissung

You have such a nice way with the small moments, Paul.

We are
such children
wrapped brightly in
this hectic hermetic
season

Can we
be kind to
the tired, the poor?
Leave that to Angels perched
on high

This, my
gift to you-
my eyes, your soul-
a piercing quiet that
resounds

----------


## Paulclem

December

Winds. Rain.
December
blows round the clock.
We rush to house havens.
warm ports. 

Safe ports.
The rooms glow
with Christmas trees,
mulled wine and big dinners.
Welcome.

Christmas
over, rings
the memories.
December waves in the
New Year.

----------


## Paulclem

> Enjoying. Almost there.


Yes. I'm enjoying doing them, though I find holiday time harder to manage than work time when I can plan in an hour. I'm escaping this morning for an hour or so, so I'm hoping to get a few done.

----------


## Paulclem

The Children's Ride

They go
round and round
in complex loops,
painted cars, lights and bells.
Like life.


Glazed

We mould 
all our days
like blind children. 
Adept adults always
use glaze. 


Chance Meeting with a Stranger

Café.
A spare seat.
A conversation. 
A mutual interest. 
Huge odds. 

I use whatever I'm thinking about or whatever has happened as the basis of the poems. That last one happened this afternoon. A bloke called Eric asked whether I was writing poetry, a story or planning something for the precinct, (as I was gazing and writing out of the window). 

It turns out he also writes poetry and we had a great chat about it. Interestingly, he spoke about combining poems with art, photography or performance in order to increase their appeal today. Certainly food for thought in today's image rich world. 

A Merry Christmas to you.

----------


## qimissung

Wearing 
Rose-colored
Glasses gets lonely
I wish it were a sweet
Sweet world

But hark
My sister 
Is visiting,
Candles are burning, tree
Lights blink

My sons
Orbiting
The homestead, stars
In their own universe, far 
Yet near

Love fades
In and out
But for tonight
Faith hope charity all
Exist

----------


## Paulclem

My Books

My books
fall into
my memories.
Somewhere inside they live
and speak.

----------


## Paulclem

Memories

Photos 
of times passed.
How we all change.
Birthdays and Christmas marked 
in smiles.



Strangers

We start -
selfish mind
grasps for its ease,
until it's clear we gain
in groups.

Our groups
support us,
family, friends,
may train the mind to help
others.

Help them?
No clear gain,
Perhaps a threat,
But that aid to strangers
helps all.

----------


## Paulclem

After Boxing Day

Traffic,
sparse, lazy,
winds towards town.
There's sales and calm without
frenzy.


After Christmas

Our lives'
great wanting
boiling over.
Are we taps to then be
turned off?

----------


## Paulclem

Gah - huge fail. I missed out the 17th, and so I've looked back in my notebook and found one from the 17th which is unused. I have also metaphorically flagellated myself - rest assured. 



Down Time's Line

I leave
hearth and home.
Never return.
We will meet down time's lines.
Both changed.

----------


## Paulclem

Winter Dig

Digging.
Preparing
ground for the Spring.
Spade in, pull back, bend, turn,
knee ache.


John

He died
yesterday.
His widow's world
has collapsed, while trees still
lose leaves. 


Disappeared

Wet dog
racing past.
I follow but 
he's gone. My mind grasps for
meaning.

----------


## Paulclem

Island

Traffic
roars, distant.
Island garden
surrounded by a sea
of sound.



Potatoes

Result.
A barrow
of potatoes
when fruition's often
quite rare.

----------


## Paulclem

2013

This year's
nearly gone.
Stormy weather
rips up trees. It won't yet
bow out.


Memory

Moments 
I wrote out.
I read later.
Instances snatched that I
forgot. 


Therapy

Walking
around town.
The troubled mind
grasps at people, things, thoughts.
Clutching.

Gripping:
I, me, mine
hidden in wants.
Everyday demands sours
our face.

Your face.
Therapy.
The giving mind.
What I can do for you,
helps me.

----------


## Paulclem

The Dark Brook

Tonight.
Star filled sky.
The dark brook runs.
What did I hear and see
stood there?

Stood there.
Sudden noise.
A shadow pass.
Illusion? A mind trick?
Some say. 

Some say,
based upon
logic, science.
But of measures, records,
there's none. 


2013

The year
is ending.
There's nothing more
to be done except to
polish.

----------


## Paulclem

So that's the challenge finished. It's been very enjoyable, and thanks for all the contributions. 

Happy New Year!

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> ?...
> 
> 
> 2013
> 
> The year
> is ending.
> There's nothing more
> to be done except to
> polish.


That pretty well sums it up.
Coincidentally, I just finished wrapping tissue paper around the plaster Nativity figurines.
Happy new year

----------


## Paulclem

> That pretty well sums it up.
> Coincidentally, I just finished wrapping tissue paper around the plaster Nativity figurines.
> Happy new year


Thanks Gil and a Happy New Year to you and yours.

----------


## qimissung

I enjoyed it. Your poems are lovely. Thanks for including all of us. I had a marvelous time.

----------


## blank|verse

Well done for completing the self-imposed challenge, Paul - it's a great achievement and thanks for sharing it with us.

Personally, I'm no fan of the form used, but I can see how it helps give shape to your thoughts - and it's also not very long, which must have helped!  :Smile:  I don't feel this was particularly an issue, although it did feel at times as if some of your poems wanted to be longer, and with it more expressive, so I wonder if you've any plans to revisit some of them and extend them... or just leave them as they are.

But overall, it's credit to your dedication and skill that you were able to write something every day - I know I'd fail a similar challenge after a couple of days. Well done again, and Happy New Year.

----------


## Paulclem

> I enjoyed it. Your poems are lovely. Thanks for including all of us. I had a marvelous time.


Thanks Qimi. Your contributions were excellent.

----------


## Paulclem

> Well done for completing the self-imposed challenge, Paul - it's a great achievement and thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> Personally, I'm no fan of the form used, but I can see how it helps give shape to your thoughts - and it's also not very long, which must have helped!  I don't feel this was particularly an issue, although it did feel at times as if some of your poems wanted to be longer, and with it more expressive, so I wonder if you've any plans to revisit some of them and extend them... or just leave them as they are.
> 
> But overall, it's credit to your dedication and skill that you were able to write something every day - I know I'd fail a similar challenge after a couple of days. Well done again, and Happy New Year.


Thanks Blankverse. The length helped me to keep up with the daily write, and occasionally I was able to write a 3 stanza one. I've found that writing to a line length really helps with different forms and the lengths they have. 

I think you're right about the themes really needing more time on them, though this wasn't possible in the challenge. I may well go back over the poems and pick out ones to improve and expand. I also think the themes will come up again in future poems as they often contain ideas that I have thought about a lot before. I've written at least one poem for most days for the whole of 2013- mainly 5 line Tankas - and I think a bit of time going over them my well be useful. I do want to try to maintain some momentum, though, and try to develop a rhymed form this year. 

Thanks for your comments on reading the poems. I appreciate your feedback. Happy New Year to you too.

----------


## YesNo

Congratulations on completing the challenge. Although the form initially seemed strange to me, you showed it could be a means of saying something interesting.

----------


## Paulclem

Thanks very much for that YesNo.

----------

